# Good Things Come To Those Who Wait



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Last year on September 25th I caught my personal best 14 lb Sheepshead. I had never had any of my catches mounted but decided this would be my first, mostly because Convict fish are one of my favorite to catch and the was a pretty fish.

I had seen some pretty Speckled Trout that my neighbor Barclay had mounted and I was impressed them. He told me it was done by Mountain Breeze Taxidermy in Hampton Virginia.

I called up Dave Saunders and told him of my catch and that I had it on ice. He said bring it on by and we could talk about it.
I told him that I had caught in good structure on a live fiddler crab and that it would be great of he could represent the fish in that manner.

Dave told me that he now only does taxidermy part time and that with the slow economy he had to get a full time job. He said that it might take some time for him to it done.

Well here we are one year and two days since I caught the beast, I picked up the mount tonight and I must say it was worth the wait!

His attention to detail and eye for color and positioning the fish is incredible. I am sure it would not normally take that long but I told him I was in no rush.

Thanks Dave for creating a piece of art that I will treasure! 

Now I just gotta go after his big brother.

Here are some pictures of the mount and some of it the day I caught it.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome work.


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

he is a great guy he did work with him years ago. thanks for the pictures brian


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

That mount is awesome. You are right, it IS a piece of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Nice work. They are a fantastic looking fish, and that is a great representation of their environment. I know how you feel about waiting. Back in about 2003 I took my personal best buck. I had been hunting hard for over 10 years trying to harvest a deer that size. Well, all of that hard work paid off as I finally tracked down, scouted, and harvested a 140" 12 pt. Not only did I take it on impossibly steep terrain, I had to drag it 1 3/4 miles home. My parents decided to pay half for a mount as a Christmas gift. During the mounting process, the guy I chose had a stroke. I could have asked that he let someone else finish it, but I decided to let him recover and finish the job. It took nearly two years for him to do the mount start to finish, but he did great work. It was a nailbiter til it was finished, but it was worth the wait. Congratulations on an awesome fish!!


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome fish and awesome mount! Dave has done a few for me over the years. Dave must have help now, 'cause me don't think that is Dave in the pic?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome Brain. Congrats on the catch. That is a beautiful mount.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

After seeing this, I am definitly mounting my 10.5 lber.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

From the looks of the mount, the wait was well worth it!!!
Very nice catch and mount!!


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Best mount I've ever seen, bar none. Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sure is pretty,and well worth the wait. Beautifull fish Brian.
I just got into hunting Last winter and killed my first hog . 130 lb boar with 2 inch cutters. I got his head mounted this was feb 18 2012, was told should be ready early october.. Which is this week can't wait.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a very pretty mounting job. Nice fish!!!


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome looking mount. As a side note I recently caught your episode of off the hook. Looked like you had a good time trying to keep Eric in line.


----------

